# Unidentified growth



## Edujones (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi, new member and first time poster, I hope I've put this in the right place.
A few months back I noticed an area of my lawn, maybe 12 inches round that looked to be standing slightly proud of the rest, almost like it has an upturned dinner plate below it, this lump was hard and didn't deform when trodden on.
Last night in the same area I saw three or four patches of the black and white substance in the attached photo.
I was hoping someone might be able to tell me what this is and if it and the lump are likely linked.
Any and all help is greatly appreciated.
Ed


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Looks like something was either dumped or dug up. I see some of the unknown material laying on top of grass blades. Can you move the material to see what's under it?


----------



## Edujones (Aug 4, 2020)

Having scraped away at it I think it is an ant mound. The white bits seem to be aggs.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I think your right about the ant mound, might be a fire ants. Not sure what ant control products you have available to you. Maybe someone who lives in the UK will chime in with a suggestion.


----------

